# Inter - Bayern Monaco. 7 settembre ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2022)

Il Bayern, sembra che nelle ultime partite si sia frenato un pò pareggiando due partite di fila ed ora è terzo in campionato. L'Inter a San Siro cerca il riscatto dopo la brutta partita col Milan.

Il match è visibile su Sky, Now ed infinty plus mercoledì 7 settembre


----------



## diavolo (5 Settembre 2022)

Ne prendono almeno 4


----------



## Solo (5 Settembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ne prendono almeno 4


Speriamo. Non vorrei che sculassero tirando fuori un pareggio senza sapere neanche loro come.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, sembra che nelle ultime partite si sia frenato un pò pareggiando due partite di fila ed ora è terzo in campionato. L'Inter a San Siro cerca il riscatto dopo la brutta partita col Milan.
> 
> Il match è visibile su Sky, Now ed infinty plus mercoledì 7 settembre



Ci vorrebbe un bel massacro, di quelli da far chiedere la testa di qualcuno.


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, sembra che nelle ultime partite si sia frenato un pò pareggiando due partite di fila ed ora è terzo in campionato. L'Inter a San Siro cerca il riscatto dopo la brutta partita col Milan.
> 
> Il match è visibile su Sky, Now ed infinty plus mercoledì 7 settembre


Speriamo in una partita tirata per un'oretta con un risultato però secco alla fine. Così ne escono stanchi, demoralizzati e mazziati.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, sembra che nelle ultime partite si sia frenato un pò pareggiando due partite di fila ed ora è terzo in campionato. L'Inter a San Siro cerca il riscatto dopo la brutta partita col Milan.
> 
> Il match è visibile su Sky, Now ed infinty plus mercoledì 7 settembre



.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern, sembra che nelle ultime partite si sia frenato un pò pareggiando due partite di fila ed ora è terzo in campionato. L'Inter a San Siro cerca il riscatto dopo la brutta partita col Milan.
> 
> Il match è visibile su Sky, Now ed infinty plus mercoledì 7 settembre


A quanto pare panchinano la sedia e gioca Onana.

Panca anche per Barella e De Vrij.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Mi aspetto un pareggio eroico che farà impazzire la stampa domani mattina


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> A quanto pare panchinano la sedia *e gioca Onana.*
> 
> Panca anche per Barella e De Vrij.


I giornali prezzolati stanno già sperando faccia un partitone così da sparare domani in prima pagina ONANISMO.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Speriamo che prendano una bella legnata, purtroppo il PSG si è fermato a giochicchiare e la papera di Zizzo sta quasi facendo gridare al miracolo (per niente).


----------



## sampapot (7 Settembre 2022)

dai dai che c'è da divertirsi...certo che l'azione del (secondo?) gol di Mbappè.....


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Vincono le m… 5-0.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Settembre 2022)

LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Mkhitaryan, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Gosens; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi

*Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1)*: Neuer; Pavard, De Ligt, Hernandez, Davies; Kimmich, Sabitzer; Coman, Muller, Sané; Mané. Allenatore: Nagelsmann.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Mkhitaryan, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Gosens; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi
> 
> *Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1)*: Neuer; Pavard, De Ligt, Hernandez, Davies; Kimmich, Sabitzer; Coman, Muller, Sané; Mané. Allenatore: Nagelsmann.


Controllare acqua, luce e gas per scongiurare blackout.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Mkhitaryan, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Gosens; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi
> 
> *Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1)*: Neuer; Pavard, De Ligt, Hernandez, Davies; Kimmich, Sabitzer; Coman, Muller, Sané; Mané. Allenatore: Nagelsmann.


A questo punto la chiave della partita ancora più del risultato diventa la prestazione di Onana. Speriamo faccia cacare a spruzzo.


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> A questo punto la chiave della partita ancora più del risultato diventa la prestazione di Onana. Speriamo faccia cacare a spruzzo.


Mamma mia se ne prende 3-4 partirà un cortocircuito tale che il portiere titolare diventerà Bastoni....


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se ne prende 3-4 partirà un cortocircuito tale che il portiere titolare diventerà Bastoni....


L'ideale è che faccia un paio di papere. Speriamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2022)

Sarebbe bello se li facessero a pezzi ma secondo me rischiano di vincerla


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Mkhitaryan, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Gosens; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi
> 
> *Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1)*: Neuer; Pavard, De Ligt, Hernandez, Davies; Kimmich, Sabitzer; Coman, Muller, Sané; Mané. Allenatore: Nagelsmann.



Sto onana titolare non mi piace per niente. Se scoprono che è meglio di handanovic finiscono le goduriose parate laser. 









3 minuti di Samir Handanovic che non si tuffa (Parata laser)



DISCLAIMER: Questo è un video ironico, volto a sottolineare gli errori del portiere Samir Handanovic, ormai diventato un meme perchè non si butta mai (tranne...





youtu.be


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello se li facessero a pezzi ma secondo me rischiano di vincerla


Gli servono energie nervose pazzesche per battere il Bayern con quell'11.
Vediamo.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Mkhitaryan, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Gosens; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi
> 
> *Bayern Monaco (4-2-3-1)*: Neuer; Pavard, De Ligt, Hernandez, Davies; Kimmich, Sabitzer; Coman, Muller, Sané; Mané. Allenatore: Nagelsmann.


Ah, ma pure Gosens dall'inizio, urca. 

Limone si è proprio rotto i maroni. Speriamo che il Bayern se li inchiappetti per bene.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle mi raccomando…


----------



## maxxxxi222 (7 Settembre 2022)

Bayern non messo benissimo, sarà una partita equilibrata.

E molto importante, specie alla luce dei molti cambi in formazione


----------



## unbreakable (7 Settembre 2022)

Vediamo sto obanana..

Ovviamente si spera in una serata da 2 8 per il bayern in stile Salisburgo o barca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle mi raccomando…


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



Tra due ore ti dico se sei efficace


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2022)

Come per tutte le partite dell'Edilnord: speriamo gliene facciano 6-7.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Forza Inter


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

In teoria non c'è partita. Dietro le melme sono delle lumache il bayern in attacco sono velocissimi


----------



## Rudi84 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>


Non è che se entra qui sul forum la mamma di lukaku e vede questa immagine ci fa un incantesimo a tutti ? Speriamo che non ci faccia diventare come mbappè. Comunque ci starebbe bene una bella imbarcata per le melme e che si demoralizzino in campionato


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

Inzaghi ha perso la testa. Barella in panchina? L’unico decente che hanno! 
Poi dzeko in champions coi ritmi del Bayern invece di correa che avrebbe avuto praterie oggi e quel lento di de LIGT davanti?

Sono alla frutta…


----------



## Kayl (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha perso la testa. Barella in panchina? L’unico decente che hanno!
> Poi dzeko in champions coi ritmi del Bayern invece di correa che avrebbe avuto praterie oggi e quel lento di de LIGT davanti?
> 
> Sono alla frutta…


più che altro non è questione di decenza, è che non hanno un incontrista in campo, hanno due trequartisti convertiti a mezzali di fianco a Brozovic.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Settembre 2022)

Dai la vincono facile gli interisti


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

bella l'uscita di osama ahahahaha


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

bayern malino


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

Ma su Infinity+ siamo su Inter Channel?
Trevisani praticamente ora viene ad ogni palla che tocca Calhanoglu


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

L’unica mossa che ha azzeccato Inzaghi è aver fatto fuori handanovic e de Vrj che sono due ex giocatori.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Settembre 2022)

Noto che in Europa le melme non si azzardano a circondare l'arbitro come si permettono di fare nel campionato tagliano.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma su Infinity+ siamo su Inter Channel?
> Trevisani praticamente ora viene ad ogni palla che tocca *Calhanoglu*


Si chiama Pippanoghlu.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

tanto non hanno il coraggio di panchinare il pensionato handanovic, quindi non c'è paura del partitone di onana


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

Bayern avanti, daje.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

E uno!!!!


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2022)

*Goooooooooolllllllllllll*


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

siamo anni luce lontano da ste squadre.
ma godo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

E uno


----------



## Baba (7 Settembre 2022)

Si è girato Sane?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Ma come ?
E gli ingiocabili?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Gran gol


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come ?
> E gli ingiocabili?



In Europa non lo sanno


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Dumfries è negato. 
50 mln ahahahsh


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dumfries è negato.
> 50 mln ahahahsh


Lui invece si chiama DUMBfries.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Settembre 2022)

Goal casuale, sono molto dispiazuto. Auguronissimi all'Inda che comunque è più forte.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dumfries è negato.
> 50 mln ahahahsh


Come dici sempre tu, fenomenale Skriniar in impostazione dal cuore della difesa! Palle perse come se piovesse, il miglior lanciatore di contropiedi del Bayern.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2022)

L'inter ha in porta un Maignan taroccato?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Settembre 2022)

Il turco?

Niente missili all'incrocio stasera?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Come dici sempre tu, fenomenale Skriniar in impostazione dal cuore della difesa! Palle perse come se piovesse, il miglior lanciatore di contropiedi del Bayern.


Dai , pure un cieco vedrebbe che per piedi ha due ferri da stiro.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

Dumfries non ci sta capendo una sega, poraccio.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Halma che gli ingiocabili escono fuori dopo il 70'


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Settembre 2022)

non la sto guardando (guardo il Napoli). Li stanno prendendo a pallate? devono perdere malamente


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Per ora direi grande Inter a parte un blackout di 45'.
Vince il bayern 1-0 ma solo per un regalo degli ingiocabili.


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non la sto guardando (guardo il Napoli). Li stanno prendendo a pallate? devono perdere malamente


Sì gioca ad una sola porta sostanzialmente.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Per ora direi grande Inter a parte un blackout di 45'.*
> Vince il bayern 1-0 ma solo per un regalo degli ingiocabili.



45 minuti su 40


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Avevo dimenticato che nel Bayern c'è quel cesso di De Ligt. Partita ancora in bilico se gli ingiocabili decidono di giocare.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo goal di kessie...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Settembre 2022)

Che lancio non ha fatto Kimmich per il gol di Sané? Mediano clamoroso Joshua, il migliore al mondo nel ruolo.


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

purtroppo rischiano di aver trovato un vero portiere...


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Inter appagata dopo il successo nel derby. Capita


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Finesse così direbbero comunque che ne hanno preso solo 1 e quindi sono_ trooooooooppo foooorti._


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Non dimenticate che se gli ingiocabili decidono di giocare non ce n'è per nessuno..
Il pallone gira attorno all'inter. 
Quando prendono gol è solo colpa regali.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> purtroppo rischiano di aver trovato un vero portiere...


Nah...lui le sue vaccate prima o poi le fa sempre...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Praticamente gli ingiocabili hanno sulla prima maglia uno sponsor che non paga e la faccenda finirà in tribunale. 

Non hanno ancora presentato la seconda maglia perché devono oscurare quello sponsor. 
Chissà che danno economico. 

Che circo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra due ore ti dico se sei efficace



Hai presente le bambole della madre di lukakka? A quelle bambole non è che puoi mozzare direttamente la testa, ma inizi con uno spillo sul piede, uno sul palpaccio, uno sulla coscia..ecc.ecc  
hlma halma


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nah...lui le sue vaccate prima o poi le fa sempre...



Sisi vaccate ne farà e un portiere con alti e bassi ma handanovic era più subdolo con gli errori. Non capivano mai se poteva prendere certi gol o no.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai presente le bambole della madre di lukakka? A quelle bambole non è che puoi mozzare direttamente la testa, ma inizi con uno spillo sul piede, uno sul palpaccio, uno sulla coscia..ecc.ecc
> hlma halma



Non cercare scuse. Voglio altri gol del Bayern.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Settembre 2022)

Scusate,come stanno giocando?Io sono collegato con lo spettacolo del Maradona.Hanno regalato come fanno sempre?Perché loro quando perdono è solo perché regalano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

addesso bene l 'inter


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

Onana...


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2022)

E due!


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

ahahahahahs


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Per poco non c'è stato un momento di Onanismo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

0-2 bayern.
Ma a parte blackout e gol regalati è una grande Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

E due


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> addesso bene l 'inter



Benissimo direi


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Gooooool di D'Ambrosioooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Benissimo direi



Stanno dominando


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Bomber D'Ambrosio


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Come sta giocando il Modigliani interista?


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Settembre 2022)

Siamo solo agli inizi della preparazione dai. Gambe ancora pesanti.
Quando prendono forma fanno un filotto di 33 vittorie consecutive.


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahahah che coordinazione D'ambrogio


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando il Modigliani interista?


Ha salvato almeno due gol


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Banana mi sta facendo morire


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Ora coi cambi la ribaltano.
Dopotutto hanno una grandissima rosa .


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha salvato almeno due gol



Allora sono a posto, risolto il problema portiere vincono il campionato in carrozza, saranno 100% ingiocabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando il Modigliani interista?


onana? una calamità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Non capisco perché Inzaghi non faccia scaldare Dybala e Bremer.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> onana? una calamità



Ha salvato due gol o è una calamità?
Mettetevi d'accordo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2022)

inzaghi Fa i cambi pensando a far riposare i giocatori per il campionato invece che pensare alla partita di stasera.

Sotto 0-2 in casa.

Che mentalitá da perdente.

Accetta la sconfitta a mezz’ora dalla fine. In casa. Come l’anno scorso a Liverpool quando giri mancava un gol per i supplementari.


----------



## Kayl (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ha salvato due gol o è una calamità?
> Mettetevi d'accordo


è un portiere tutto istinto, per tanto quando deve tuffarsi ottimo, ma quando bisogna essere lucidi è un pericolo costante e non per gli avversari, è facile che sbagli scelta in uscita. Non è un portiere freddo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> inzaghi Fa i cambi pensando a far riposare i giocatori per il campionato invece che pensare alla partita di stasera.
> 
> Sotto 0-2 in casa.
> 
> ...


2 parate normali ma uscite terrificanti e una volta gli è scappata la palla dalle mani e ha preso il palo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Se invertiamo gli 11 giocatori da una parte con gli altri 11 avrebbe vinto l'Inter


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> inzaghi Fa i cambi pensando a far riposare i giocatori per il campionato invece che pensare alla partita di stasera.
> 
> Sotto 0-2 in casa.
> 
> ...


Chi non ammette la sconfitta difficilmente va lontano.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Caressa ha appena detto che il Bayern è _Ingiocabile  _


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Caressa ha appena detto che il Bayern è _Ingiocabile  _



Eh ma a giocatori invertiti sarebbe ingiocabile l'Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Settembre 2022)

nel post match: "meritavamo il pari, se non ci fosse stata la regola che prevede il gol quando la palla finisce in rete saremmo qui a parlare di qualcosa di diverso..."


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Io spero ne prendano un altro, devono mantenere la media del 3


----------



## Milanoide (7 Settembre 2022)

Distrazioni famigliari in quel ruolo, eh!


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> nel post match: "meritavamo il pari, se non ci fosse stata la regola che prevede il gol quando la palla finisce in rete saremmo qui a parlare di qualcosa di diverso..."



  

Moio


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Settembre 2022)

Manifesta inferiorità della Sfinter.

Speriamo che queste sconfitte interiste scavino solchi nella mente dei giocatori


----------



## danjr (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ha salvato due gol o è una calamità?
> Mettetevi d'accordo


Non è molto diverso da Radu, fa delle belle parate ma ha sempre la papera in canna e stasera è stato graziato dal palo. Io preferisco sempre uno come handanovic


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Manifesta inferiorità della Sfinter.
> 
> Speriamo che queste sconfitte interiste scavino solchi nella mente dei giocatori


Di sicuro l'abitudine a perdere non fa bene.

A cominciare dallo scudetto, ora siamo a 3 e la stagione é stata di appena 6 giornate tra CL e Serie A! Ripensandoci é incredibile, se il Lecce avesse avuto un minimo di organizzazione si troverebbero con 3 perse, 1 pareggio e 2 vittorie scandalosamente facili.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Manifesta inferiorità della Sfinter.
> 
> Speriamo che queste sconfitte interiste scavino solchi nella mente dei giocatori


Il calcio è strano
Mi risulta che abbiano dominato nei 45' prima dell'inizio del match


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> nel post match: "meritavamo il pari, se non ci fosse stata la regola che prevede il gol quando la palla finisce in rete saremmo qui a parlare di qualcosa di diverso..."


Meritavamo il pari perché un gol l'ha fatto D''Ambrosio


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

0-2 bayern ma risultato bugiardo. 
A portiere, difensori , centrocampisti e attaccanti invertiti infatti potremmo ora essere qua benissimo a parlare di un 2-0 per gli ingiocabili.
Decisivi solo blackout e regali. 
I gol dell'inter infatti tutti belli , quelli dei tedeschi regali.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

Peccato, speravo nel terzo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

C'è solo l'Inter
Almeno ora hanno il portiere


----------



## Tobi (7 Settembre 2022)

Stuprati da ogni parte, ma col Bayern faremmo tutti la stessa fine. Insieme al City ed al Real sono le più forti per distacco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Settembre 2022)

E ora occhio a Juric


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Se avessero incontrato il bayer tra 2-3 settimane i goal non sarebbero stati 2 ma minimo minimo 5


----------



## MagicBox (7 Settembre 2022)

Curiosissimo di sentire cosa dice Inzaghi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> Curiosissimo di sentire cosa dice Inzaghi



Grazie ai numerosi svarioni dei tedeschi negli ultimi minuti di gioco, avrà il coraggio di dire che il pari sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Settembre 2022)

Spero che domani tiago motta firmi con il Bologna. Non vorrei che le melme lo prendessero.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

*D'Ambrosio su sky : il derby potevamo vincerlo perché in alcuni frangenti non siamo stati lucidi.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Rischia Limone: con Potter già bloccato dal Chelsea, si pensa a Voldemort per la panchina nerazzurra  
Gli serve un mago per risollevare questi morti


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

Ehhh Dummy + Fries = Dumfries. Mamma mia che scandalo, questo veramente ha sbagliato sport. Grande atleta, ma ignorante come una capra e tocco di un elefante.


----------



## Diavolo86 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *D'Ambrosio su sky : il derby potevamo vincerlo perché in alcuni frangenti non siamo stati lucidi.*


Ma davvero parlano ancora del Derby? 
Ma basta, se volete lo rigiochiamo, così magari a sto giro sul 3 a 1 non ci fermiamo e siete più contenti.
Si stanno coprendo di ridicolo più di quanto la loro maglia già non imponga.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Settembre 2022)

Caressa per difendere questi scappati di casa,dice che il bayern è ingiocabile  ma non lo era l'inter??sei un clown!!! 
È l'inter che è una squadretta ridicola pompata dai media per non so cosa,il bayern ha giocato al 60% dopo il 2a0 non ha voluto infierire.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Settembre 2022)

Annichiliti… cmq la differenza più grossa tra noi e loro in questo momento è che noi non usciamo mai dalle partite, questi invece si fanno dei pisolini che durano mezz’ore intere.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *D'Ambrosio su sky : il derby potevamo vincerlo perché in alcuni frangenti non siamo stati lucidi.*



Colpa di quei cattivoni del Milan


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Caressa per difendere questi scappati di casa,dice che il bayern è ingiocabile  ma non lo era l'inter??sei un clown!!!
> È l'inter che è una squadretta ridicola pompata dai media per non so cosa,il bayern ha giocato al 60% dopo il 2a0 non ha voluto infierire.



Ma che dici? Il Bayern non ha smesso di giocare, è stato dominato a sua insaputa


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Annichiliti… cmq la differenza più grossa tra noi e loro in questo momento è che noi non usciamo mai dalle partite, questi invece si fanno dei pisolini che durano mezz’ore intere.


Beh direi, da quant'è che non perdiamo una partita? ci avete pensato?


----------



## Prealpi (7 Settembre 2022)

Partita da sospendere per manifesta superiorità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh direi, da quant'è che non perdiamo una partita? ci avete pensato?


Contro di loro in Coppa Italia nel ritorno.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> inzaghi Fa i cambi pensando a far riposare i giocatori per il campionato invece che pensare alla partita di stasera.
> 
> Sotto 0-2 in casa.
> 
> ...


Beh anche i giocatori....sono usciti in 4 tutti e 4 camminando...


----------



## Tobi (7 Settembre 2022)

Dichiarazione Inzaghi presa da Tuttomercatoweb "Bisogna farlo, stasera a parere mio abbiamo fatto i primi 20 minuti contratti, poi l'unica disattenzione che abbiamo fatto nel primo tempo ci ha portato a subire un gol per errori nostri. Sané ha fatto comunque un grandissimo gol, poi abbiamo fatto meglio e nel secondo tempo si poteva anche pareggiare: abbiamo sbagliato tecnicamente troppe rifiniture, la differenza è stata lì. Parate di Neuer e Onana uguali, però perdiamo 2-0: volevamo fare meglio, chiaramente abbiamo incontrato quella che a parere mio è la migliore squadra d'Europa. Potevamo fare di più, ma il Bayern è un avversario molto scomodo


----------



## folletto (7 Settembre 2022)

Ah ma hanno perso? Ma davvero?


----------



## Tobi (7 Settembre 2022)

Come al solito perdono per errori loro, possono sempre pareggiare e i portieri avversari fanno i miracoli. Omuncolo montato


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione Inzaghi presa da Tuttomercatoweb "Bisogna farlo, stasera a parere mio abbiamo fatto i primi 20 minuti contratti, poi l'unica disattenzione che abbiamo fatto nel primo tempo ci ha portato a subire un gol per errori nostri. Sané ha fatto comunque un grandissimo gol, poi abbiamo fatto meglio e nel secondo tempo si poteva anche pareggiare: abbiamo sbagliato tecnicamente troppe rifiniture, la differenza è stata lì. Parate di Neuer e Onana uguali, però perdiamo 2-0: volevamo fare meglio, chiaramente abbiamo incontrato quella che a parere mio è la migliore squadra d'Europa. Potevamo fare di più, ma il Bayern è un avversario molto scomodo


A rosa invertita era 2-0 inter.
Ha ragione da vendere. 

Gol del bayern evitabili.
Episodi.


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Contro di loro in Coppa Italia nel ritorno.


E in campionato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E in campionato?


Contro Serra in Milan-Spezia.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione Inzaghi presa da Tuttomercatoweb "Bisogna farlo, stasera a parere mio abbiamo fatto i primi 20 minuti contratti, poi l'unica disattenzione che abbiamo fatto nel primo tempo ci ha portato a subire un gol per errori nostri. Sané ha fatto comunque un grandissimo gol, poi abbiamo fatto meglio e nel secondo tempo si poteva anche pareggiare: abbiamo sbagliato tecnicamente troppe rifiniture, la differenza è stata lì. Parate di Neuer e Onana uguali, però perdiamo 2-0: volevamo fare meglio, chiaramente abbiamo incontrato quella che a parere mio è la migliore squadra d'Europa. Potevamo fare di più, ma il Bayern è un avversario molto scomodo


Quindi si è messo sullo stesso piano di quella che lui considera la squadra più forte d'Europa?

Ma Simone è sprecato per il calcio, deve andare a vendere aspiratori. "Signora! Sono Roberto Baffo da Crema!!"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2022)

L’Inter ha giocato alla pari fino al calcio d’inizio, poi ha avuto un blackout, ma dopo l’intervento di Gagliardini all’88’ ha forse meritato piú lei del Bayern.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’Inter ha giocato alla pari fino al calcio d’inizio, poi ha avuto un blackout, ma dopo l’intervento di Gagliardini all’88’ ha forse meritato piú lei del Bayern.



Sei ingeneroso. Se gara durava 180 minuti la riprendevano senza dubbio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Settembre 2022)

Intanto Criscitiello dice che l'Inter sta passando al fondo PIF per 1,2 miliardi di euro.


----------



## Rickrossonero (8 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto Criscitiello dice che l'Inter sta passando al fondo PIF per 1,2 miliardi di euro.


Criscitiello


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto Criscitiello dice che l'Inter sta passando al fondo PIF per 1,2 miliardi di euro.




Che troll Criscitiello.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto Criscitiello dice che l'Inter sta passando al fondo PIF per 1,2 miliardi di euro.


tra un po avranno una situazione debitoria pari al valore della società. Un po come con moratti che ha ceduto la società a tohir per due lire e tohir ha coperto i debiti facendo poi pagare gli interessi alla società stessa


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> inzaghi Fa i cambi pensando a far riposare i giocatori per il campionato invece che pensare alla partita di stasera.
> 
> Sotto 0-2 in casa.
> 
> ...


Veramente uno spettacolo osceno.
Mette gagliardini per non sprecare barella in vista del Torino…. 
SEI IN CHAMPIONS Inzaghi, sveglia!
Queste sono figure planetarie, che ti consentono di avere tifosi in Arabia o Usa oppure no, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo per una società. 
Ma lui guarda il suo orticello….


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto Criscitiello dice che l'Inter sta passando al fondo PIF per 1,2 miliardi di euro.


Quindi hanno valutato l'inter 200 mln?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

Tra il 46' e l'inizio del secondo tempo l'inter meritava di vincere.
Colpa dell'arbitro che ha fischiato presto la fine del primo tempo e tardivamente l'inizio della ripresa.


----------



## Route66 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra il 46' e l'inizio del secondo tempo l'inter meritava di vincere.
> Colpa dell'arbitro che ha fischiato presto la fine del primo tempo e tardivamente l'inizio della ripresa.


Quindi alle 08:49 mi confermate che hanno perso 0-2?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Quindi alle 08:49 mi confermate che hanno perso 0-2?


Si ma è solo un blackout.
Gol dei bavaresi nati da errori degli invincibili.

Quelli dell'inter invece gol bellissimi. Da antologia.
Da figurine panini.


----------



## Route66 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ma è solo un blackout.
> Gol dei bavaresi nati da errori degli invincibili.
> 
> Quelli dell'inter invece gol bellissimi. Da antologia.
> Da figurine panini.


Cavoli mi sono perso un grande spettacolo che mi avrebbe riconciliato con il calcio dopo l'incazzatura di martedi sera....
Vabbè....ho guardato l'interista Pucci su canale 5 e mi sono fatto quattro risate!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Settembre 2022)

La cosa bella è che incolpano Limone o Handanovic o Gargamella, ma si sa che il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa. Una proprietà che non mette 1 euro, affogano in debiti e perdite, zero programmazione e hanno investito la quasi totalità del budget estivo nel prestito SECCO di Lukaku. Una squadra dove tutti hanno il cartellino vendesi stampato in testa, perchè devono fare così, vendere per ripianificare le perdite, se non oggi sarà domani. Il Napoli ha tagliato 30 milioni di ingaggi e ha puntato sui giovani, loro dovevano farlo ancora di più visto come sono messi. Ma il fenomeno Marotta ha preferito investire nel prestito secco di Lukakau, il miglior dirigente del Pianeta.


----------



## Franz64 (8 Settembre 2022)

"A testa alta nonostante il ko" titola la rosea **


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Settembre 2022)

Ma chi ti credi di essere per giocare contro il Bayern 90 minuti contro Barella solo per farlo riposare??
Inzaghi sarà un allenatore decente ma appena arriva qualche problema non ci capisce più nulla


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti credi di essere per giocare contro il Bayern 90 minuti contro Barella solo per farlo riposare??
> Inzaghi sarà un allenatore decente ma appena arriva qualche problema non ci capisce più nulla


Dicono che Handanovic, De Vrij e Barella fossero cambi politici più che altro, non è che D'Ambrosio o Mkhitarian abbiano fatto faville, anzi e Onana ha parato quello che avrebbe parato anche Handa, non si son visti miracoli, anzi stava quasi per combinarla in presa. Sta staffetta creerà un tormentone tutto a sfavore loro, Handa non andrà giù senza lottare... 

Come al solito comunque Limone perde il controllo dello spogliatoio: prima fa l'amico e non li fa allenare duro, l'anno scorso vivevano di Conte e Pintus, ora non più; poi appena si fa duro inizia a fare girandole incomprensibili, anche alla Lazio succedeva e infatti faceva 1 anno buono e 1 anno cattivo, fisso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che incolpano Limone o Handanovic o Gargamella, ma si sa che il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa. Una proprietà che non mette 1 euro, affogano in debiti e perdite, zero programmazione e hanno investito la quasi totalità del budget estivo nel prestito SECCO di Lukaku. Una squadra dove tutti hanno il cartellino vendesi stampato in testa, perchè devono fare così, vendere per ripianificare le perdite, se non oggi sarà domani. Il Napoli ha tagliato 30 milioni di ingaggi e ha puntato sui giovani, loro dovevano farlo ancora di più visto come sono messi. Ma il fenomeno Marotta ha preferito investire nel prestito secco di Lukakau, il miglior dirigente del Pianeta.



È da anni che dico che Marotta è sopravvalutato, quante perculate che mi son preso qui dentro. Vedo che finalmente si sta aprendo gli occhi su sto pagliaccio incapace. 
Kolarov, Vidal, Sanchez, Devrj e via dicendo. Solo per citare alcuni cessi strapagati e dal rendimento osceno che hanno acquistato ultimamente.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che incolpano Limone o Handanovic o Gargamella, ma si sa che il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa. Una proprietà che non mette 1 euro, affogano in debiti e perdite, zero programmazione e hanno investito la quasi totalità del budget estivo nel prestito SECCO di Lukaku. Una squadra dove tutti hanno il cartellino vendesi stampato in testa, perchè devono fare così, vendere per ripianificare le perdite, se non oggi sarà domani. Il Napoli ha tagliato 30 milioni di ingaggi e ha puntato sui giovani, loro dovevano farlo ancora di più visto come sono messi. Ma il fenomeno Marotta ha preferito investire nel prestito secco di Lukakau, il miglior dirigente del Pianeta.



Concordo soprattutto sulla seconda parte del post.
I (pochi, è vero) soldi che hanno messo sul mercato nelle ultime sessioni sono stati spesi in malo modo e senza programmare, a parte forse Asllani: l'acquisto più grosso è stato Lukaku, per un anno, che ha poi precluso l'arrivo di Dybala (che per me sarebbe stata un'altra figurina, ma meglio che sia andato alla Roma)...Gosens sembra l'ennesimo overperformer atalantino che fuori da quel contesto si ridimensiona clamorosamente...la turca la conosciamo bene...in più hanno perso Perisic e Bremer lo hanno trattato per mesi ma alla fine se lo sono fatti soffiare da sotto al naso.

Questo per dire che la società avrà le sue colpe ma alcune scelte sono assolutamente discutibile e molti club con quegli stessi soldi avrebbero saputo far di meglio.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Settembre 2022)

Marotta( che a me non è mai piaciuto) non è scarso, è semplicemente un manager che lavora come si lavora in Italia niente di nuovo. Non è Marotta il problema, il problema è la lega italiana che fa pena( il modus operandi intendo non la serie A che a parer mio è ancora il campionato più affascinante del mondo). Semplicemente lui fa quello che sa fare ovvero: rimanere competitivi; come? be se ci sono i sodi investire pesante, comprare figurine magari se è ispirato, è capace di ingaggiare grandi giocatori è grandi allenatori. Ma se non ci sono soldi e la società è completamente allo sbando che si fa? be qui rientra quello che ho scritto prima ovvero, ingaggiare parametri zero bolliti( stile amico di merende Galliani detto il condor), fare debiti, piuttosto spendo soldi per un prestito secco per portare Lukaku( usato sicuro, se prendo un giovane promettente chi mi garantisce che faccia bene? o meglio chi mi garantisce se investo pesante per un giovane costui mi ripaga la fiducia magari subito al primo anno?). Come si può vedere non è scarso Marotta, ma il calcio italiano a esserlo. Lui è un dirigente vecchio stampo ancorato a un modo di lavorare antiquato come la serie A.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Concordo soprattutto sulla seconda parte del post.
> I (pochi, è vero) soldi che hanno messo sul mercato nelle ultime sessioni sono stati spesi in malo modo e senza programmare, a parte forse Asllani: l'acquisto più grosso è stato Lukaku, per un anno, che ha poi precluso l'arrivo di Dybala (che per me sarebbe stata un'altra figurina, ma meglio che sia andato alla Roma)...Gosens sembra l'ennesimo overperformer atalantino che fuori da quel contesto si ridimensiona clamorosamente...la turca la conosciamo bene...in più hanno perso Perisic e Bremer lo hanno trattato per mesi ma alla fine se lo sono fatti soffiare da sotto al naso.
> 
> Questo per dire che la società avrà le sue colpe ma alcune scelte sono assolutamente discutibile e molti club con quegli stessi soldi avrebbero saputo far di meglio.


Dimentichi Mkhitarian dalla Roma che ha preso Dybala (più vecchio, meno forte e più fragile ancora dell'argentino, però "prende meno di Vidal" e va bene) e Bellanova mancia per Bremer a Busardò (e infatti è un diritto e ha giocato niente, pur essendo subito sotto Dumfries in teoria, ma in realtà piuttosto mette sempre Darmian su tutte le due fasce). Poi si valuterà alla fine, ma la ratio dietro ogni mossa a parte Asllani non è stata certo a lungo respiro, anzi, il contrario. Tra l'altro Limone lancia pochissimo i giovani, come Allegri, Bellanova e Asllani sono proprio i 2 giocatori meno impiegati (e non ha usato solo Cordaz e Acerbi, hanno 23 contati), anche meno di Adli (di cui giustamente ci lamentiamo), pur essendo in ritiro dal day one. Sulle fasce ruota Dumfries, Darmian e Gosens (in quest'ordine gerarchico, altro mistero), a centrocampo Mkhitarian è il primo cambio e Gagliardini il secondo e tre cambi non li fa mai in un solo reparto, quindi se va bene Asllani è il secondo cambio di centrocampo. Progetto giovani.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi Mkhitarian dalla Roma che ha preso Dybala (più vecchio, meno forte e più fragile ancora dell'argentino, però "prende meno di Vidal" e va bene) e Bellanova mancia per Bremer a Busardò (e infatti è un diritto e ha giocato niente, pur essendo subito sotto Dumfries in teoria, ma in realtà piuttosto mette sempre Darmian su tutte le due fasce). Poi si valuterà alla fine, ma la ratio dietro ogni mossa a parte Asllani non è stata certo a lungo respiro, anzi, il contrario. Tra l'altro Limone lancia pochissimo i giovani, come Allegri, Bellanova e Asllani sono proprio i 2 giocatori meno impiegati (e non ha usato solo Cordaz e Acerbi, hanno 23 contati), anche meno di Adli (di cui giustamente ci lamentiamo), pur essendo in ritiro dal day one. Sulle fasce ruota Dumfries, Darmian e Gosens (in quest'ordine gerarchico, altro mistero), a centrocampo Mkhitarian è il primo cambio e Gagliardini il secondo e tre cambi non li fa mai in un solo reparto, quindi se va bene Asllani è il secondo cambio di centrocampo. Progetto giovani.



Giusto, c'è anche l'armeno.
Per non parlare dei vari Sanchez, Vidal e Correa se andiamo leggermente indietro nel tempo, presi e strapagati pur di accontentare l'allenatore di turno.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Settembre 2022)

Ma non avevano una rosa illegale? #ingiocabili
Non avevano fatto un mercato stellare?? #cesololinter

Non perdono solo per errori loro?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Settembre 2022)

speriamo che ste voci di Pif messe in giro siano delle boutades, comunque se ne parla un po' troppo, ho seriamente paura...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> speriamo che ste voci di Pif messe in giro siano delle boutades, comunque se ne parla un po' troppo, ho seriamente paura...


Armi di distrazione di massa.
La marmotta voleva proteggere la squadra dalle critiche e l'isteria generale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> speriamo che ste voci di Pif messe in giro siano delle boutades, comunque se ne parla un po' troppo, ho seriamente paura...



E cosa dovrebbero essere se non boutades? PIF ha appena comprato il Newcastle che sarà la loro squadra di punta, giocando in Premier League. Non avrebbe alcun senso andare a prendere un'altra squadra "big". Al massimo come fa il City opterebbero per squadre minori (che comprano il Palermo di turno). Senza poi considerare che hanno una enormità di debiti e il 100% delle azioni è ipotecato da OakTree.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Armi di distrazione di massa.
> La marmotta voleva proteggere la squadra dalle critiche e l'isteria generale.


lo spero ma conoscendo la nostra vita non escludo nulla


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> lo spero ma conoscendo la nostra vita non escludo nulla


Che il cinese lo vorrebbero tutti fuori non ci sono dubbi e lo presseranno affinchè molli la presa o sia fatto fuori.
Ma suning non è come il nostro cinese e farà ovviamente di tutto per difendere il suo investimento, anche a costo di far passare all'inter anni di mediocrità assoluta.

Tradotto : il percorso che abbiamo fatto noi all'inter non glielo leva nessuno.
Anche se loro da ricchi, viziati , alienati e negazionisti sognano il principe azzurro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che il cinese lo vorrebbero tutti fuori non ci sono dubbi e lo presseranno affinchè molli la presa o sia fatto fuori.
> Ma suning non è come il nostro cinese e farà ovviamente di tutto per difendere il suo investimento, anche a costo di far passare all'inter anni di mediocrità assoluta.
> 
> Tradotto : il percorso che abbiamo fatto noi all'inter non glielo leva nessuno.
> Anche se loro da ricchi, viziati , alienati e negazionisti sognano il principe azzurro.


ho amici interisti che sognano Tuchel ora che è stato esonerato, "però per quello dobbiamo aspettare Pif". Per loro è già fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tradotto : il percorso che abbiamo fatto noi all'inter non glielo leva nessuno.
> Anche se loro da ricchi, viziati , alienati e negazionisti sognano il principe azzurro.



Infatti stanno parlando da tempo di gombloddih, hanno tutto il Sistema contro, i giornalai e i media sono in combutta, sono i più vessati dagli arbitri. I martiri al loro confronto sono dei criminali.

A leggere certe cose nel loro forum viene voglia di strapparsi i denti dalla bocca.


----------



## CS10 (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> lo spero ma conoscendo la nostra vita non escludo nulla


Quale vita? Quella dove noi abbiamo alzato 7 Champions e i nati dopo 3?
Quella dove i nostri giocatori hanno vinto 8 palloni d'oro e quelli dei nati male 2?
Quella in cui noi abbiamo avuto una delle migliori squadre del gioco del calcio?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ho amici interisti che sognano Tuchel ora che è stato esonerato, "però per quello dobbiamo aspettare Pif". Per loro è già fatto.


Bè anche giornalisti nerazzurri, che dovrebbero sapere che hanno fatto una squadra che non si potevano permettere, si sono innervositi con Suning fin da quest'estate, Narnia è uno state of mind...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Quale vita? Quella dove noi abbiamo alzato 7 Champions e i nati dopo 3?
> Quella dove i nostri giocatori hanno vinto 8 palloni d'oro e quelli dei nati male 2?
> Quella in cui noi abbiamo avuto una delle migliori squadre del gioco del calcio?


quella in cui per 10 anni non ce n'è girata una dritta


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ho amici interisti che sognano Tuchel ora che è stato esonerato, "però per quello dobbiamo aspettare Pif". Per loro è già fatto.


Si, annuncio nella sosta per il mondiale.
Del resto l'ha detto cornelio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti stanno parlando da tempo di gombloddih, hanno tutto il Sistema contro, i giornalai e i media sono in combutta, sono i più vessati dagli arbitri. I martiri al loro confronto sono dei criminali.
> 
> A leggere certe cose nel loro forum viene voglia di strapparsi i denti dalla bocca.


Non stanno bene.


----------



## CS10 (9 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quella in cui per 10 anni non ce n'è girata una dritta


Ah giusto come l'anno scorso in cui siamo arrivati secondi ad un punto dall'inter.
Dai i piangina sono gli altri...

Siamo passati per la fine dell'era del Condor, per il cinese e per la premiata ditta del "PACF"...ormai però sono due anni che ci stiamo rialzando con competenza e qualità.

E siamo sempre il Milan, la storia, lo stile, le vittorie non si cancellano.


----------

